# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  فایل ها در پایتون

## ucnazard

برا پروژه دفترچه تلفن با پایتون البته با فایل کی میتونه کمک کنه
ممنون میشم

----------


## r00tkit

دوست خوب اگه سوالت رو  دقیق بپرسی شاید کسی بود جواب بده  :قلب:

----------

